# South Bend 13 X6 Foot Restoration Done



## illbeda (Oct 28, 2015)

Not sure if this is the correct place to post a pic but oh well,here goes.
Before and after shots of the lathe.


----------



## brino (Oct 28, 2015)

That's a beautiful restoration job!
Thanks for sharing.
-brino

(Just find a better location for that "off" switch before you fire it up........)


----------



## Eddyde (Oct 28, 2015)

Nice job! Some detail photos please.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 28, 2015)

Very nice! A 13 would be the only reason I would ever sell my 10L.


----------



## A618fan2 (Oct 28, 2015)

Very nice work - are you going to put the threading chart back on the gearbox?


----------



## randyjaco (Oct 28, 2015)

Beautiful job


----------



## Ski (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice job !


----------



## razinman (Oct 29, 2015)

illbeda said:


> Not sure if this is the correct place to post a pic but oh well,here goes.
> Before and after shots of the lathe.


You did one hell of a job , nice work.
 I got a question for you, I'm in the process of restoring a SB 10L approx. 1947 w / star knob as part of the clutch mechanism just the same as yours.
 How did you get the hex nut off under the star knob in order to remove the clutch mechanism and clean up the apron.
  I've been playing around with this for a few weeks and cannot come to any idea as to how to do it? I've asked the forum and so far nothing
 Thanks ............Razinman


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 29, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## Ski (Nov 18, 2015)

Looks great! Nice work.


----------

